# Puerto Vallarta Surf Fishing



## Lavafish (Feb 8, 2004)

Has any of you done any surf fishing at Purto Vallarta? I have a friend going there for a trip in march, Shure could use some infromation on the area.


----------



## firstmatefluff (Aug 13, 2004)

*lava*

go to"

http://www.floridasurffishing.com

set up an account so you can post, and ask the same question over there, be sure to ask for "Sergio" in the title--he lives in Matzatlan, has established quite a name for himself as a plug-slinging spinner over there for roosterfish.

I believe he fishes PV some also.

Mark


----------

